

How I Lost $5 million dollars this morning - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/09/i-lost-five-million-dollars-this-morning/

======
byoung2
Hindsight is always 20/20. There was no way to know for sure that FourSquare
would be this successful. Now if you could tell me with 100% certainty that a
particular startup would be worth $1 billion in 5 years, that would be useful!

------
epo
If you could foretell the future you'd just buy lottery tickets or place one-
way bets on the stock market. It'd give you much more time to spend on the
beach.

------
kstenerud
Stop worrying about the opportunities you've missed. Concentrate on how to
catch some of the myriad opportunities whizzing by right now.

